# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Διακοπή υπηρεσιών 12/11/2013 7-9μμ

## NetTraptor

Για άγνωστο λόγο τα 2 από τα 3 VM που φιλοξενούν το Virtual Storage Cluster έκαναν reboot μετά από 318 μέρες αδιάλειπτης λειτουργίας.

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το shared storage να βγει out of sync και να θελει "κατεβασμα" για να δούμε τι γίνετε και έπειτα επανεκκίνηση (σωστά) για να συγχρονιστούν τα VM.

Ενώ τα οφέλη του storage cluster είναι μεγάλα, το "κατέβασμα" έχει μια συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία και αν δεν ακολουθηθεί, το downtime είναι απαραίτητο.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα μας ενοχλήσει πάλι σε περισσότερο από 318 μέρες.  :peace:

----------

